# Roof top A/C



## bubba_g (Feb 28, 2010)

When I put the air on A/C nothing happens.
Turn it to fan and it works.
Any ideas?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

On my camper when it is like that, it means the a/c needs to be reset. Disconnect the battery and unplug shore power for couple of minutes and then reconnect them both. Now, turn a/c on again. If it still does not work, it is most likely the compressor is shot and it is time to replace it. Mine last 5 years. If you replace it, make sure you get a soft start kit installed. It helps prolonging life cycle of the compressor and is also much easier to start.


----------



## bubba_g (Feb 28, 2010)

OK, I'll try that.
Thanks


----------



## bubba_g (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mas360, a/c works good now.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Great to know it works. 
Your a/c needs that soft start kit. It makes a world of difference. It cost me $30 for the part . I had a friend, who was a home a/c tech. He never worked on camper a/c, we looked up on line for instructions and installed it without a burp.


----------

